
Show HN: Steampunk AWS Ansible Collection - xlab-si
https://galaxy.ansible.com/steampunk/aws
======
xlab-si
We just released a brand new AWS Ansible Collection, built from the ground-up
using modern libraries and with reliability and robustness in mind. You can
get it on
[https://galaxy.ansible.com/steampunk/aws](https://galaxy.ansible.com/steampunk/aws).
Documentation is available at
[https://docs.steampunk.si/aws/](https://docs.steampunk.si/aws/).

